# Jugs



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

How do set up the jugs? Do you mean trot line? What do you use for bait? Thanks for the help. Really intrested in catching some that way.


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Just A Jug, Like A Gallon Bleach Jug, Gallon Water Jug, 2-liter Coke Bottle Or Anything Like That. From The Jug, Take Some Line Depends How Deep You Are Fishing, Tie One End To The Jug And The Other End To A Hook. Put A Small Weight About A Foot Or So Above The Hook. Bait It With Chicken Liver, Gizzards Or Heart, Stink Bait, Shad, Shrimp Or Anything Special The Cats Would Want. Throw A Couple Of These Setups Out In The Water. Drink A Few Cold Beers And Watch Em Dance Around The Lagoon.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

www.txcatfishguide.com Check out this web page.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Most of us use 'jugs' made out of pvc and foam. You put a small piece of rebar in the pvc to make a 'flagging' jug. They are not that complicated to make it just takes time to do it.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*juggin'*

Check out fishingtx.com. Talk to gentleben, he can tell you all about juggin'. Went fishing with and he knows his stuff.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Same thing*

Like Rog described. Weight on the bottom, 3-5 (max) hooks in between.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Here is a pic of the ones we make and use.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mine ain't that pretty though.


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

where do you get the white foam? all i can find is colored.


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

where do you get the white foam? all i can find is colored.


----------



## Rockyfox (Jun 14, 2005)

i wrap white duct tape around the colored foam on mine and they work just fine that way


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Everytime I see this thread title pop up. I think about JUGS lol.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

sweetbaby said:


> where do you get the white foam? all i can find is colored.


It's called backer rod. I believe it's 2.5" dia. You gotta put your own hole in it though. Shoot me an email if you need detailed instructions on doing that.

Talk to Rog who posted above. He may be able to hook you up if he still has any. Otherwise:

SSI Construction Materials 
2211 Sabine St
Houston, TX 77007 
(713) 862-3900


----------



## brownie (Oct 29, 2005)

You can also go to Wal-Mart and get some of the Noodles for swimming. They already have the hole in them. You can color code your jugs.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Rockyfox said:


> i wrap white duct tape around the colored foam on mine and they work just fine that way


Same here. then write on the tape and use it to hoook your hooks in. when it tears put a new piece on. Here is a picture of some of Bens jugs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

brownie said:


> You can also go to Wal-Mart and get some of the Noodles for swimming. They already have the hole in them. You can color code your jugs.


Just remember, state regs say the must be white. You will have to wrap with white tape, etc.


----------



## radar (Feb 1, 2005)

If you don't have time or materials.
www.mudcatflaggingjugs.com


----------



## Gentleben281 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks guys we have step by step instructions with a detailed jug diagram in the "How to section" at www.Fishingtx.com my good freind James Oliver aka Mudcat also makes and sells the foam or the whole jug .
I will help you make them or show you how I make mine .
GB


----------

